# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Μόνο μια ιστορία?!...πραγματικότητα...

## Βασιλεία

Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την έλεγαν ΚΙΤΣΟ…

Ήταν ένα ακόμη μεσημέρι για τον Κίτσο ,σαν όλα τα άλλα .Είχε αράξει σε μια μισολερωμένη πατήθρα του κλουβιού του και χαλάρωνε με μισόκλειστα μάτια . Θα ήθελε, αλλά δεν μπορούσε να ονειρευτεί .Είχε ξεχάσει εδώ και καιρό ,τι είναι να ονειρεύεσαι.Και όμως αν τον κοιτούσες ,κάτι στο μάτι του ήταν ακόμη φωτεινό .Περίμενε το ...

φιλαράκι του ,τον Τσιτσιτλί . Ερχόταν κάθε απόγευμα να πάρει το μεζέ του στην απέναντι ροδακινιά .Η μελιγκρούλα κάτω από τα φύλλα ήταν από τα καλύτερα του γεύματα .Έτσι, γνωριστήκανε μεταξύ τους και μάθαινε τα νέα από τον έξω κόσμο. Ο Κίτσος είχε συμπληρώσει πια , πάνω από ένα χρόνο στο κελί του .Ήταν πέρυσι την άνοιξη ,όταν καλά καλά δεν κατάλαβε πως από έναν αγρό βρέθηκε σε ένα κλουβί .Το μόνο που θυμάται είναι ότι ξαφνικά και ενώ είχε κατέβει μαζί με κάτι φιλαράκια του να βοηθήσει ένα άλλο πουλάκι (που τους φώναζε μέσα από ένα μικρό κλουβάκι να το σώσουν ) ξαφνικά κάτι τους καθήλωσε στο έδαφος και δεν μπορούσαν καν να ανοίξουν τα φτερά τους .Αυτό το κάτι , αργότερα έμαθε από τον Τσιτσιτλί ότι το φτιάχνουν κάτι κακά ζώα που λέγονται άνθρωποι και το ονομάζουν δίχτυα .Για τούτα μάλιστα τα ζώα είναι γνωστό σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα, ότι ενώ ο Θεός τα βοήθησε να σηκωθούν στα δυο τους πόδια για να τον βλέπουν ,τα περισσότερα από αυτά άρχισαν να τον χλευάζουν και να καταστρέφουν ότι όμορφο είχε φτιάξει. Δεν ήταν όμως το μόνο άσχημο που είχε μάθει από τον Τσιτσιτλί για εκείνα .Ήταν και ο Τσιτσιτλί μαζί τους την μέρα που πιάστηκαν στα δίχτυα .Όμως ,για καλή του τύχη ,ήταν ξεχασμένος πάνω σε ένα γαϊδουράγκαθο .Είδε τους φίλους του ,μαζί και τον Κίτσο ,να προσπαθούν να γλυτώσουν .Κάποια από αυτά να σφαδάζουν από τον πόνο των σπασμένων φτερών και δυο- τρία από τα δίποδα ζώα να τρέχουν κατευθείαν πάνω στα δίχτυα, αλαλάζοντας ,να δουν από κοντά τα λάφυρα τους .Ένα ένα βγάζανε τα πουλάκια και ευθύς τα στρίμωχναν σε κάτι μικρά κλουβιά που με το ζόρι χωρούσε το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο .Όταν είδαν ότι άλλα πια δεν χωρούσαν, στρίμωξαν ακόμη 2-3 φίλους τους όσο δεν έπαιρνε και τα άλλα τα άφησαν γιατί ,όπως τους άκουσε να λένε, << δεν πιάνουν πολλά , είναι θηλυκά >> . Εκείνα τρομαγμένα έφυγαν αμέσως . Εκτός από μια γνώριμη του φιλενάδα ,την Τουΐτ που έδειχνε πολύ τρομαγμένη . Όταν τα δίποδα έφυγαν την πλησίασε.Της είπε να μην φοβάται .Έφυγαν μαζί . Θέλανε να πάρουνε και τους φίλους τους που με σπασμένα φτερά είχανε καθηλωθεί στο έδαφος .Δεν τους είχανε αφήσει τα δίποδα από λύπηση : " αυτά δεν τα παίρνει κανένας " είπε κάποιο δίποδο . Δυστυχώς όμως μια νυφίτσα λίγο αργότερα είχε διαφορετικά γούστα .Τα μικρά της πεινούσαν και οι τραυματισμένοι σύντροφοι τους ήταν μια εύκολη λεία … Το άλλο πρωί όταν ξύπνησαν ,πήγανε μέχρι το ρυάκι να πιουν νερό και σηκώνοντας το κεφαλάκι τους να ευχαριστήσουν το Θεό που τα είχε ακόμα στη ζωή. Ήτανε Κυριακή πρωί. Ξάφνου η χαρά τους έγινε μεγάλη. Λαχανιασμένο έφτασε εκεί ένα φιλαράκι τους , ο Τσιρουτρίτ που κατάφερε να το σκάσει από τα δίποδα . Από εκείνον μάθανε ότι οι υπόλοιποι φίλοι τους (μαζί και ο Κίτσος ) φτάσανε σε ένα μέρος με παρά πολλά δίποδα και κάθε τόσο κάποια από αυτά ερχόταν , ρωτούσαν κάτι το δίποδο που τα είχε φυλακισμένα και παίρνανε έναν -έναν τους φίλους του. Μια τέτοια στιγμή ήταν όταν κατάφερε να το σκάσει .Γεμάτο χαρά πέταξε όσο μπορούσε μακρύτερα .Πέταξε ,πέταξε και για καλή του τύχη άρχισε να βλέπει γνώριμα μέρη . Μέρη που κάθε μέρα ,ανέμελα ,με κυματιστό πέταγμα τριγυρνούσε με τους φίλους του. Ξάφνου να δυο από αυτούς .Ήτανε πάλι μαζί .Μια νότα ευτυχίας στις άσχημες αναμνήσεις εκείνων των ήμερων για τον Τσιτσιτλί . Πόσο θα ήθελε να μην υπήρχαν άλλες… Όμως σε μια από τις προηγούμενες επισκέψεις του Τσιτσιτλί στο φίλο του τον Κίτσο ήταν πολύ στενοχωρημένος .Δεν του τραγουδούσε καθόλου .Όταν τον έπεισε να βγάλει από μέσα του ότι τον βασάνιζε ,πόνεσε με μιας και η δικιά του καρδιά: με τον ερχομό της άνοιξης ο Τσιτσιτλί και η Τουίτ αποφάσισαν ότι δεν θα είναι πια μόνο φίλοι .Είχε έρθει η ώρα να κάνουν τη δικιά τους φωλίτσα . Σε λίγες μέρες η Τουίτ είχε αρχίσει κιόλας να κλωσσάει 5 αβγουλάκια ,μέσα σε μια πολύ όμορφη φωλίτσα . Μια μέρα είδε τρομαγμένη δυο δίποδα να πλησιάζουν . Ήθελε τόσο να μείνει κοντά στα αυγά της…Όμως τρόμαξε τόσο που όταν τα δίποδα φτάσανε στη φωλιά πήγε σε κάποιο κλαδί πιο πέρα .Εκείνα κοίταξαν στη φωλιά και με χαρά τα είδε μετά να απομακρύνονται λέγοντας κάτι για κάποια "δαχτυλίδια" . Από εκείνη τη μέρα ποτέ δεν κοιμήθηκε χωρίς η καρδιά της να χτυπά .Η καρδιά της μάνας….μια καρδιά που φούσκωσε από χαρά όταν τα μικρά βγήκαν ένα ένα από τα αυγά . Αλλά που λίγες μέρες μετά μάτωσε, όταν τα δίποδα ήρθαν ξανά …. όσο και αν προσπάθησε να τους αποτρέψει με τα τσιμπήματα της δεν τα κατάφερε. Πήρανε φωλιά και μικρά και κίνησαν να φύγουν. Ο Τσιτσιτλί που μόλις γυρνούσε με κάποιο σκουληκάκι στο στόμα προσπάθησε να τους ακολουθήσει μέχρι που μπήκαν σε ένα παράξενο σιδερένιο ζώο με τέσσερα πόδια που έκανε περίεργο θόρυβο καθώς απομακρύνθηκε με μεγάλη ταχύτητα .Το μόνο που πρόλαβε να ακούσει ,ήταν να λέει το ένα δίποδο στο άλλο: << φίλε μου τέρμα τα έξοδα για άγρια .Ψοφάνε κιόλας τα άτιμα , δεν συμφέρουν .Από τώρα και μπρος θα είμαστε "έντιμοι" κάτοχοι καρδερίνων εκτροφής !! χα χα χα αν του χρόνου γεννήσουν θα τρελαθούμε στα γιούρο! Αυτή θα ήταν και η πιο άσχημη στιγμή στη ζωή του Τσιτσιτλί ,αν….τουιιίτ ,τουιιίτ ακούστηκε μια σπαρακτική κραυγή στα αυτιά του Κίτσου . Περίμενε τον Τσιτσιτλί εκείνο το απόγευμα… αλλά είδε να έρχεται με μεγάλη ταχύτητα και να προσγειώνεται κοντά στο κλουβί του η Τουίτ .Με κλαμμένη φωνή του είπε πως ο φίλος του δεν ζει πια .Σε ένα χωράφι πιο πέρα κόλλησε πάνω σε ένα κλαδί που είχε μια περίεργη ουσία ( ξόβεργα στη γλώσσα των διπόδων). Όσο προσπαθούσε να ξεφύγει τόσο κολλούσε περισσότερο .Η Τουίτ ήθελε να τον βοηθήσει αλλά δεν μπορούσε . Όταν ξαφνικά είδε τον Σαΐτη το γεράκι με ορμή να πλησιάζει .Έτρεξε να κρυφτεί και το μόνο που πρόλαβε να δει και να ακούσει ήταν το Σαΐτη να αρπάζει τον Τσιτσιτλί από το κεφάλι και ένα ξαφνικό μπαμ να ρίχνει με μιας τον Σαΐτη κάτω .Ένα δίποδο πλησίασε βρίζοντας το γεράκι , για λόγους που εκείνη δεν κατάλαβε … Η κάρδια της είχε γίνει κομμάτια .Είχε χάσει το σύντροφο της για πάντα πριν προλάβει ξανά να της χαρίσει παιδάκια που τα δίποδα δεν θα έκλεβαν όπως την άλλη φορά … Λίγο αργότερα η Τουίτ χαιρέτησε τον Κίτσο και έφυγε . Αλλά δεν πέρασε από τότε μέρα που δε θα περνούσε να δει το φίλο της, να τον στηρίξει ,να την στηρίξει . Σύντομα κατάλαβαν ότι θέλανε πια να είναι μαζί .Όμως αυτό δεν γινότανε! Η πόρτα του κλουβιού όσο και αν προσπάθησαν ,δεν άνοιγε με τίποτα .Το θέλημα τους έμελε να γίνει πραγματικότητα . Όχι όμως όπως το ονειρευόντουσαν… Ένα από τα απογεύματα που η τουίτ ήρθε στον καλό της ,την περίμενε μια έκπληξη. Εδώ και μέρες το δίποδο που είχε στο κλουβί τον Κίτσο , είχε παρατηρήσει την καθημερινή επίσκεψη της καλής του. Την περίμενε λοιπόν κάπου κρυμμένο και μόλις εκείνη έφτασε στο κλουβί, με μια γρήγορη κίνηση έστρεψε το λάστιχο πάνω της και την έλουσε με νερό. Εκείνη μην μπορώντας πια να πετάξει ,σωριάστηκε χάμω και προτού καν να το καταλάβει βρέθηκε μέσα στο κλουβί .Ο καλός της ανήσυχος στεκόταν δίπλα της να δει αν θα συνέλθει από αυτήν την ψυχρολουσία. Την άλλη μέρα το δίποδο τοποθέτησε στο κλουβί μια έτοιμη φώλια και γύρω γύρω κάποια περίεργα πράγματα που μοιάζανε με άσχημα κλαδιά που είχανε ψεύτικα φύλλα . Η Τουίτ τα πλησίασε να τα μυρίσει αλλά δεν της θύμιζαν καμία από τις όμορφες γνώριμες οσμές του δάσους .Οι μέρες περνούσαν και μαζί με αυτές και τα όνειρα των δυο φτερωτών ψυχών, κάποια στιγμή να γυρίσουν πίσω στους αγρούς και στις φυλλωσιές .Το δίποδο ερχόταν κάθε μέρα και τα κοιτούσε με μια περίεργη γκριμάτσα στο πρόσωπό του . Έβλεπε τη φωλιά απείραχτη και έφευγε. Μια μέρα ήρθε ξανά και τον είδαν κάτι να βάζει στο νερό τους. Τον άκουσαν να μονολογεί: " σιγά μην βάλω μια μεζούρα .Βάλε 2 να γίνουν τούρμπο…" .Αυτό συνεχιζόταν κάθε μέρα. Μια ολόκληρη σελήνη έκανε τον κύκλο της αλλά εκείνος το χαβά του. Τις τελευταίες μέρες ο Κίτσος είχε αρχίσει να φέρεται περίεργα .Είχανε πει να μην γεννηθούν τα παιδιά τους μέσα σε αυτή τη φυλακή .Όμως ο Κίτσος με τις κινήσεις του ,με τον τρόπο που της κελαηδούσε της έδειχνε ότι άρχισε να ξεχνά αυτή τη συμφωνία . Ακολούθησαν για αρκετές μέρες κυνηγητά και φωνές μέσα στο κλουβί μέχρι που η Τουίτ αποφάσισε να του κάνει το χατήρι . Ήθελε και κείνη να γίνει ο Κίτσος πατέρας των παιδιών της αλλά όχι έτσι….. Αμέσως άρχισε να φτιάχνει φωλιά με κάτι περίεργες χοντρές ίνες βαμβακιού που το δίποδο τους είχε βάλει. Ήθελε αλλά δεν μπορούσε να βρει τρίχες από το μαλλί των προβάτων που βόσκαγαν στην πλαγιά . Ήταν φυλακισμένη. Ούτε να χαρεί το πλέξιμο με κλαδάκια της φωλιάς της. Την είχε έτοιμη ,φτιαγμένη από ένα υλικό που δεν μοσχοβολούσε δάσος. Σε λίγες μέρες είχε κάνει και αβγουλάκια και άρχισε να τα ζεσταίνει. Όμως ο Κίτσος άρχισε πάλι να συμπεριφέρεται περίεργα. Δεν ήθελε λέει να γεννηθούν τα παιδιά του στη φυλακή, είχε αλλάξει γνώμη. Η Τουίτ όμως τα ένοιωθε που μεγάλωναν μέσα στο αυγό ,και μια μάνα δεν αφήνει να πάθουν τα παιδιά της κακό. Αρνιόταν πεισματικά να εγκαταλείψει τη φωλιά και όποτε έβλεπε τον Κίτσο να μισοκοιμάται ,έτρεχε να προλάβει να πιει νερό και να τσιμπήσει ένα σπόρο πριν εκείνος τα πειράξει. Οι καυγάδες ήταν καθημερινοί .Εκείνος ορμούσε στη φωλιά και κείνη ορμούσε σε κείνον για να μη κάνει κακό στα αυγά της. Σε μια τέτοια μάχη όμως ο Κίτσος πρόλαβε και τα έσπασε .Την έπιασε με μιας μεγάλη θλίψη .Για δεύτερη φορά της έκαναν κακό στα παιδιά της. Μα αυτή τη φορά δεν ήταν τα δίποδα ,αλλά ο καλός της!!! Πως είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο ; γιατί να συμβαίνει σε αυτούς ; άρχισε να καταριέται όλα τα δίποδα και να κάθεται μελαγχολική σε μια γωνία του κλουβιού. Σύντομα άρχισε να νοιώθει πόνους στην κοιλιά της και οι κουτσουλιές της να έχουν κόκκινα στίγματα . Ένα πρωί άκουσε το δίποδο να την αποκαλεί άχρηστη και στείρα .Οι πόνοι όμως την έκαναν να μην του δίνει και πολύ σημασία. Έτσι κι αλλιώς ήταν η τελευταία φορά που θα τον άκουγε .Το άλλο πρωί όταν ο Κίτσος ξύπνησε , είδε το κορμάκι της ανάσκελα …. Η ψυχή της ήταν ήδη κοντά στον Δημιουργό … Το δίποδο είχε θορυβηθεί από το θάνατο της καρδερίνας .Είχε και άλλα πουλιά σε γειτονικά κλουβιά και τον ανησυχούσε μήπως είχε κάποια ασθένεια μεταδοτική. Δεν είχε σκεφτεί καν , ότι εκείνος που άφηνε βδομάδες τα κλουβιά ακαθάριστα, ήταν η αιτία ο τόπος να γεμίσει κοκκίδια ,που βρίσκοντας πρόσφορο έδαφος στη στρεσσαρισμένη άτυχη μάνα, της διέλυσαν τα σωθικά της… Όταν λοιπόν μετά από λίγες μέρες είδε και το ματάκι του Κίτσου πρησμένο και υγρό ,από τις ακαθαρσίες στις βρώμικες πατήθρες ,δεν χρειάστηκε για πολύ να το σκεφτεί: άνοιξε το κλουβί , πήρε το πουλί και πηγαίνοντας λίγο πιο κάτω από το σπίτι του ,το άφησε να φύγει. << Φιλαράκο καλά τραγουδούσες ,αλλά μια βόλτα να κάνω στο Σχιστό ,τέσσερα σαν και σένα παίρνω με τα φράγκα που θα μου τρωγε ο γιατρός αν σε πήγαινα. Άααντε γεια! >> Ο Κίτσος ήταν και πάλι ελεύθερος .Δεν έβλεπε όμως καλά και ο τόπος γύρω δεν είχε τίποτα που να θύμιζε τα χωράφια με τα γαιδουράγκαθα που οι φίλοι του παίζανε ανέμελα και τρυγούσαν τα νόστιμα και χρήσιμα σπόρια τους! Δίψασε γρήγορα. Για καλή του ( :winky:  τύχη είδε σε ένα γειτονικό σπίτι ένα κλουβάκι με ένα καναρίνι και σκέφτηκε ότι κάπου εκεί θα βρεί τροφή και νερό. Πλησίασε και προσπαθούσε να βρεί διέξοδο για να φτάσει το νεράκι που ήταν μέσα στο κλουβί. Το καναρίνι από μέσα ,η Τσακπίνα ( έτσι του συστήθηκε , ήταν θηλυκό ),με την παρουσία του φτερωτού επισκέπτη κατενθουσιάστηκε και πήγαινε πέρα δώθε πάνω στα κάγκελα προσπαθώντας να τον συναντήσει. Εκείνη τη στιγμή βγήκε στο μπαλκόνι το αφεντικό της. Ο Κίτσος πέταξε λίγο πιο πέρα αλλά δεν έφυγε. Διψούσε!! Το αφεντικό της καναρίνας το είχε καταλάβει. Έβαλε δίπλα στο κλουβί άλλο ένα με τροφή και νερό και πόρτα σηκωμένη και κρύφτηκε λίγο πιο πέρα. Αμέσως η εξαντλημένη καρδερίνα πέταξε και στη στιγμή βρέθηκε μέσα στο ανοιχτό κλουβί και άρχισε να τρώει και να πίνει όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορούσε. Δεν είχε ξανανιώσει τέτοια πείνα…Έτσι δεν πρόλαβε να αντιδράσει στη γρήγορη επέμβαση του νέου αφεντικού του ,που πρόλαβε να του κλείσει την πόρτα. Το νέο αφεντικό πήρε το κλουβί και το πήγε πιο πέρα .Πρόσεξε το ματάκι του πουλιού. Κάπου είχε διαβάσει για << καραντίνα >> στα νεοφερμένα πουλιά και εδώ υπήρχε ένας λόγος παραπάνω να την εφαρμόσει .Τα αγαπούσε τα πουλιά ο Νίκος (έτσι έλεγαν το δίποδο) και προσπαθούσε να μάθει για αυτά .Πέρυσι ήταν που είχε αγοράσει την Τσακπίνα .Μάλιστα το πρώην αφεντικό της ,του την είχε μοσχοπουλήσει! Του είχε πει ότι ήταν σίγουρα αρσενικό και μάλιστα ράτσα ξακουστή << Τιμπράντο >> .Το πρώτο ψέμα το κατάλαβε όταν άρχισε να κάνει στον πάτο του κλουβιού αυγά .Το δεύτερο ίσως να μην το μάθενε και ποτέ .Μια τιμπραντίνα την ξεχωρίζεις μόνο απο το κελάηδησμα των παιδιών της …Η άφιξη του Κίτσου, σε συνδυασμό με το πράσινο σκούρο χρώμα της Τσακπίνας ,τον κάνανε να ξεχάσει ότι αναστολές του είχανε δημιουργηθεί από αυτά που διάβαζε για τον εγκλεισμό άγριων πουλιών σε κλουβιά. Από κάποιους "παλιούς" είχε ακούσει ότι οι αρσενικές καρδερίνες ζευγαρώνουν με "σκούρες" κανάρες σχετικά εύκολα!! Όταν λοιπόν είδε ξεκάθαρα στην κατακόκκινη μάσκα του Κίτσου μια καραμπινάτη αρσενική καρδερίνα η απόφαση του ήταν οριστική : "Τιμπράντο δεν ξέρω αν θα ακούσω αλλά καρδερινοκάναρο σίγουρα!!! Με τη βοήθεια μιας αλοιφής ,το ματάκι του Κίτσου έγινε γρήγορα καλά. Το καλοκαίρι όμως είχε προχωρήσει και τα σχέδια για καρδερινοκάναρο μείνανε για την άλλη χρονιά. Μετά όμως ακολούθησε η περίοδος της πτερόροιας ,μια δύσκολη περίοδο για το φίλο μας αφού ο οργανισμός του ήδη είχε καταπονηθεί αρκετά και το περιβάλλον και η διατροφή με την ποικιλότητα της, δεν ήταν η ίδια που θα βρισκε έξω στη φύση για να αλλάξει τα φτερά του ,όπως όλοι οι ελεύθεροι φίλοι του. Όμως τα κατάφερε .Ήταν γερή κράση ο οργανισμός του. Εδώ τα είχε καταφέρει πέρυσι που ήταν ακόμη γιαβρί όταν βρέθηκε στην αιχμαλωσία ,πριν ακόμη περάσει την πτερρόροια και ντυθεί την όμορφή του μάσκα. Στη θέση του οι περισσότερες άτυχες μικρές καρδερινούλες δεν τα καταφέρνουν. Η σκλαβιά στην περίοδο αυτή τις σκοτώνει…. Ο καιρός περνούσε. Ο φίλος μας άρχισε και πάλι το τραγούδι, που του έκανε παρέα στη μοναξιά του. Εδώ και λίγο καιρό που άρχισε να κρυώνει ο καιρός ,την Τσακπίνα την είχανε πάρει μέσα στο σπίτι .Χώρος άλλος δεν υπήρχε αρκετός μέσα στο σπίτι και τον αφήσανε έξω. Ευτυχώς οι σπόροι που του έδινε το χειμώνα το δίποδο, τον ζεσταίνανε αρκετά. Ερχόταν πότε πότε και κάποια σπουργίτια και τα λέγανε. Μέχρι που ήρθε η άνοιξη. Μια ανοιξιάτικη μέρα λοιπόν ήρθε το αφεντικό με ένα μεγάλο κλουβί στα χέρια του και έβαλε μέσα τον Κίτσο.Το κλουβί θα ήταν μια πολύ καλύτερη φυλακή αν δεν είχε χώρισμα στη μέση .Προσπαθούσε να εξηγήσει την ύπαρξή του, όταν με χαρά είδε το δίποδο να του φέρνει την Τσακπίνα και να την βάζει στο ίδιο κλουβί αλλά….δυστυχώς στην άλλη πλευρά από το χώρισμα… Θα είχε τη φίλη του πάλι κοντά αλλά όχι όσο θα ήθελε. Ναι! θα ήθελε !! Από τις πρώτες μέρες ο Κίτσος αλλά και εκείνη ένοιωθαν κάτι που τους έκανε να θέλουν να είναι μαζί.Ολη την μέρα την περνούσανε παίζοντας με τις μύτες τους στο χώρισμα του κλουβιού. Δεν άργησε λοιπόν η μέρα που το δίποδο έβγαλε το μισητό χώρισμα και ήταν επιτέλους μαζί. Η Τσακπίνα σύντομα κατάφερε να τον πείσει να κάνουνε οικογένεια αφού και εκείνη μέσα στην ίδια φυλακή γεννήθηκε και ήταν κάτι, που εκείνη τουλάχιστον, το είχε κάνει αποδεκτό μέσα της.Στα δικά της όνειρα δεν υπήρχαν ανέμελα παιχνίδια σε χωράφια με γαιδουράγκαθα . Δεν ήξερε καν πως είναι αυτά. Κάθε βράδυ στον ύπνο του ο Κίτσος έκανε αυτά τα "ταξίδια" μόνος του….Σε λίγες μέρες ήδη η φωλιά που τους έβαλε το δίποδο, ήταν στρωμένη και γεμάτη με 4 αυγά. Μια μέρα γίνανε 3. Σε μια στιγμή που ο Κίτσος βρέθηκε να σκέφτεται , αποφάσισε να μην επιτρέψει τελικά να γεννηθούν τα παιδια του σε κλουβί.Μέ την πρώτη ευκαιρία που βρήκε τη φωλιά απροστάτευτη έσπασε ένα, αλλά γρήγορα η Τσακπίνα προστάτεψε τα υπόλοιπα .Τότε στο μυαλό του ήρθε η εικόνα της νεκρής μάνας, της Τουίτ. Αμέσως άλλαξε τις προθέσεις του !Δεν θα το άντεχε άλλη φορά ,αυτός να είναι η αφορμή για έναν ακόμα άδικο χαμό. Τα πολυπόθητα καρδερινοκάναρα σε λίγο είχαν γεννηθεί και με γοργούς ρυθμούς μεγαλώνανε. Οι γονείς του τα βλέπανε περήφανοι να παίρνουν μια εμφάνιση που είχε σημάδια και από τους δυό. Δεν άργησε και ο καιρός που άρχισαν να τρώνε και μόνα τους. Το δίποδο μια μέρα έφερε ένα καινούργιο ,ακόμη μεγαλύτερο κλουβί και έβαλε τα μικρά μέσα. Ευτυχώς όμως όχι μακριά αλλά λίγο πιο πέρα ώστε να είναι κοντά τους. Να τα βλέπουνε και να τα θαυμάζουν καθώς μεγαλώνουν. Όπως τον ίδιο θαυμασμό για τα παιδιά τους νοιώθουν και οι γονείς από τα μικρά δίποδα. Αυτά που ο Θεός ανύψωσε σε ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ από ανθρωποειδή .Αν και ο Κίτσος και η Τσακπίνα έχουν αισθήσεις να νοιώσουν χαρά που γίνανε γονείς, δεν έχουν λογική (ευτυχώς για αυτά) να καταλάβουν ότι τα παιδιά τους ποτέ δεν θα γίνουν γονείς, γιατί η φύση επέλεξε τα καρδερινοκάναρα να είναι στείρα …Οι άνθρωποι όμως αυτό το ξέρουν αλλά δεν τους προβληματίζει.Παρά μόνο όταν θα έρθει ώρα να δουν τι θα κάνουν τα θηλυκά καρδερινοκάναρα .Βλέπετε τα αρσενικά ,αν περισσεύουν ,στην πιάτσα πιάνουν πολύ καλή τιμή!!! Ίσως αν σκεφθούν ότι δεν θα θέλανε να συμβεί και στα δικά τους παιδιά να ΄ναι στειρα να ….. Κάπου εδώ το παραμύθι "δεν" τελειώνει , γιατί απλά δεν είναι παραμύθι…,είναι μια ιστορία που ίσως έχει συμβεί σε πάμπολλους Κίτσους και επίσης σε πολλά "δίποδα" και θα συνεχίσει το πιθανότερο να συμβαίνει …

----------


## οδυσσέας

Η ιστορία μιας καρδερίνας που την λέγανε Κίτσο

----------


## Βασιλεία

Ναι είναι η ίδια το Ξερω...απλά ηθελα να την ξαβαδιαβασουν όλοι...είναι τόσο συγκινητική κ αληθινή...ηθελα να την μραστώ με σας..:-):-) ας την ξαναδιαβασουν όλοι...:-) εδώ την βρήκα http://animalspress.blogspot.gr/2010...st_26.html?m=1

----------


## jk21

μαλλον η Βασιλεια πρεπει να ειναι επισκεπτρια και του ιστολογιου μου   :wink:

----------


## Βασιλεία

ΝαΙ  :winky: :-) την ανεδευσα στην επιφάνεια κατά λάθος...:-) καλό ειναι νομίζω..:-)

----------


## jk21

καλα εκανες ... ειναι βεβαια απο αλλο ενδιαφερον ιστολογιο ,που μου εκανε την τιμη να αναδημοσιευσει την ιστορια ...

----------

